
Donald Trump's Middle Finger to Mother Earth - MediumCool
https://medium.com/@davepell/hey-earth-you-just-got-burned-ba5de48f305e
======
legostormtroopr
This article is strong on rhetoric and weak on facts - a top ten list with a
clown face on the President isn't going to convince anyone.

Maybe if we attempted to actually have dialogue with climate skeptics, instead
of portraying them as idiots there would be more traction on these issues.

Lets start simple: lets divorce "anthropogenic climate change" from "climate
change". We can certainly see evidence of the latter - coral bleaching,
extreme weather events, rising water levels swallowing Pacific islands. The
former is both harder to demonstrate, and leads to people wanting to blame
someone. Lets focus on solutions, instead of focusing on shifting blame -
especially since, and this is controversial it might not be man-made. And if
it isn't man-made, does it matter? We need actions to actually prepare for
this shift.

